

Lithium Air Battery Gives IBM Hope of Power Without Fires - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-02-21/lithium-air-battery-gives-ibm-hope-of-power-without-fires.html

======
aaronbrethorst
I remember reading about these for the first time in MIT Technology Review
when I was in high school in the late 90s. And e-ink screens. I think that I
always thought I'd see these first. Funny how that works out.

------
kristianp
"Everyone who’s held a smartphone to the ear or watched a movie with a laptop
balanced on their knees knows the devices get hot. Most are unaware the same
battery technology is widely used in electric cars and has made few notable
advances in a decade."

This is the first paragraph. Sounds sensible, but when you think about it,
more heat from these devices is coming from the CPU, isn't it?

~~~
pcowans
In the case of phones maybe it's the fact that you've just been holding it
against your body for a few minutes.

